# UK TV - Where are we at?



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I rarely have the opportunity to watch UK TV but on occasion would like to view a specific programme. There has been nothing for months, but now there were two such programmes this week and I missed both as my previous route to UK TV seems closed to me now. I have been using a VPN tunnel and viewing on Catch Up. Both Channel 5 and ITV are now blocking me even through the VPN.

Is there any way to watch the occasional programme now? It is a rare occurrence for me so I do not need any expensive equipment or subscriptions other than my now useless VPN!

FWIW I do have both an Amazon Firestick and a Chromecast dongle if either are any help. I'm not particularly tech savvy, so not sure of their capabilities.

TIA


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

JohnBoy said:


> I rarely have the opportunity to watch UK TV but on occasion would like to view a specific programme. There has been nothing for months, but now there were two such programmes this week and I missed both as my previous route to UK TV seems closed to me now. I have been using a VPN tunnel and viewing on Catch Up. Both Channel 5 and ITV are now blocking me even through the VPN.
> 
> Is there any way to watch the occasional programme now? It is a rare occurrence for me so I do not need any expensive equipment or subscriptions other than my now useless VPN!
> 
> ...


SWMBO uses Transponder.tv it costs 8.50 per month with 20 hours of recording time for those programmes that are out of hours or on at the same time she wants to watch live. She has about umpteen channels to choose from. She doesn't use a VPN or any other jiggery pokery

https://www.transponder.tv/


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> SWMBO uses Transponder.tv it costs 8.50 per month with 20 hours of recording time for those programmes that are out of hours or on at the same time she wants to watch live. She has about umpteen channels to choose from. She doesn't use a VPN or any other jiggery pokery
> 
> https://www.transponder.tv/


Good morning Baldilocks. Thanks for the info which is very interesting. £8.50 pm is way over what I would need, but I see that they have an annual package for only £52 and even a lite version that is free. The annual is slightly more expensive than my current VPN, but at least it will do the job!

Do they operate a referral scheme? In other words, can you benefit from making a recommendation? If so, do PM or email with a link.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

JohnBoy said:


> Do they operate a referral scheme? In other words, can you benefit from making a recommendation? If so, do PM or email with a link.


Haven't a clue, it is SWMBO's thing (I don't watch television - just U2b and torrented stuff) and she is out at the moment (translating for some Brits) so can't ask her. I would think probably not since their fees are quite low.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Haven't a clue, it is SWMBO's thing (I don't watch television - just U2b and torrented stuff) and she is out at the moment (translating for some Brits) so can't ask her. I would think probably not since their fees are quite low.


No problem. I'm on a 7 day free trial at the moment to see how it goes so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

Perhaps the info on the following link may help

https://www.firesticktricks.com/mobdro-firestick.html

once Mobdro is installed on the firestick most UK tv is available all for free


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

brodev said:


> Perhaps the info on the following link may help
> 
> https://www.firesticktricks.com/mobdro-firestick.html
> 
> once Mobdro is installed on the firestick most UK tv is available all for free


Thanks brodev. I'll take a look.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

brodev said:


> most UK tv is available all for free


Are you able to say please, whether the Netflix via Firestick is the same content as from Netflix if you subscribe to it directly ?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

MrBife said:


> Are you able to say please, whether the Netflix via Firestick is the same content as from Netflix if you subscribe to it directly ?


If you use the official Netflix app from the Amazon store, yes, though there _might_ still be geographic restrictions.


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't use Netflix so I cannot confirm Richard but he is generally correct. In the link I posted there is reference to a VPN which is not likely to be important unless you use the Firestick to watch Portuguese programs. But, if you do use a VPN, then by selecting the country of your choice you will probably get round any geographic restrictions.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

As a general rule VPns do not work with Netflix.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I have tried several VPNs and found that they all slow down the signal so that instead of getting 15Mb I only get 5 or 6, hence I only use them if I really have to. We didn't find a Firestick to be that good so SWMBO uses Transponder.tv and gets good results plus they have a facility to record when you have a clash of programmes.


----------



## zakooo (Jan 2, 2015)

i have tried all the free ones out there in the last 5 years. none are any good. i now have minix boxes in lounge and bedroom, yes banished to the bedroom for sport. i use a paid subscription service 60quid a year, every sky channel going and a lot more. can watch every premier league match live including sat.its a better service than i got in the uk. you do need a good internet speed to work with no buffering but i have fibre so its great.


----------



## rickuk (Jan 16, 2014)

Have you tried FirstOne TV its free and works well for me? https://www.firstonetv.live/Live
Richard


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

rickuk said:


> Have you tried FirstOne TV its free and works well for me? https://www.firstonetv.live/Live
> Richard


Thanks Rick. I'll take a look.


----------

